# Non-sexual RP, please!



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm a chocolatey bat creature who wants to:

-Meet other fursonas and do some persona play!

-Go on wild adventures, maybe D&D style, if you like!

-Engage in a slice of life story in which we're having fun doing something mundane, like planning a surprise party or visiting a book store (can also fall under persona play)

Since I have a partner who I love very much, I would rather not do romance or sex roleplays. Gore is okay, I guess. NSFW themes are totally fine, as long as my character isn't doing the no pants dance with another character!


----------



## Steelite (Jan 27, 2018)

*reads title*
*sips pepsi*
*inhales*

Sign me the f@#$ up, fella.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Steelite said:


> *reads title*
> *sips pepsi*
> *inhales*
> 
> Sign me the f@#$ up, fella.



What'chu wan' do, cher?

*sips lemonade*


----------



## Steelite (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> -Go on wild adventures, maybe D&D style, if you like!
> 
> -Engage in a slice of life story in which we're having fun doing something mundane, like planning a surprise party or visiting a book store (can also fall under persona play)


Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes.



Zehlua said:


> Since I have a partner who I love very much, I would rather not do romance or sex roleplays.


Also yes !... Uh, as in, "yeah, let's not do any sexual RP".



Zehlua said:


> NSFW themes are totally fine, as long as my character isn't doing the no pants dance with another character!


Nah, not my style. I'll pass this.

So, with all that set, I think we can decide either fantasy, sci-fi or just casual slice-of-life. Whichever floats your boat. I'm fine with whatever you got.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm always down for Rp! I specialize in medieval, tribal, and modern themed ones, but I can adapt to most others themes pretty quickly


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes.
> 
> 
> Also yes !... Uh, as in, "yeah, let's not do any sexual RP".
> ...



Mmkay m8, I usually go with fantasy or kinda like augmented real life, I guess? I'm down for medieval, 1900's eras, present day, near-future... I'm flexible

We could do something cool where our characters meet somehow? Maybe at a store of some kind... what ideas have you got based on that?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'm always down for Rp! I specialize in medieval, tribal, and modern themed ones, but I can adapt to most others themes pretty quickly



Yo, we should do something modern. Wanna do something where our characters meet at a music store? Is that a thing?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Yo, we should do something modern. Wanna do something where our characters meet at a music store? Is that a thing?


Sure!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 27, 2018)

**batto potatto walks in after prolonged sleep session!!**


----------



## Steelite (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Mmkay m8, I usually go with fantasy or kinda like augmented real life, I guess? I'm down for medieval, 1900's eras, present day, near-future... I'm flexible
> 
> We could do something cool where our characters meet somehow? Maybe at a store of some kind... what ideas have you got based on that?


Ye. You meet me at my workshop, I fix your equipment, and we go on an adventure together !



Zehlua said:


> Yo, we should do something modern. Wanna do something where our characters meet at a music store? Is that a thing?





AkuroZinnui said:


> Sure!


And maybe we meet each other at an inn or tavern at some point. My daughter Akuro there would be a bard. Perfect.


----------



## Of-The-Vacant (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello! Mind if I join? I have some characters that require development and I thought that joining this would be a perfect way to do it!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey can i join too? My reasoning is literally the same as the person above me's.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 29, 2018)

Can I watch? I'm a little bored and would love to see where this goes. It's very hard to find an rp that's not sexual nowadays lol


----------



## Of-The-Vacant (Jan 30, 2018)

that's very true


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Is this rp dead?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 26, 2018)

i hope this rp isnt dead im interested


----------



## Steelite (Feb 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i hope this rp isnt dead im interested


I think it's deader than the max you can go hollow in Dark Souls.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 26, 2018)

crap thats pretty dead


----------

